

Ask HN: API-only startups? - patkai

Are there any API-only startups, or other businesses that are either successful or have good prospects?
======
noveltysystems
Sendgrid is a great example of an API-only startup. They've sent 45 Billion
transactional emails for over 60,000 customers.

~~~
JayNeely
Along similar lines:

<http://www.mailgun.com/>

<http://postmarkapp.com/>

And a couple of non-mail-related ones:

<http://www.fliptop.com/> \- social intelligence API

<http://www.twilio.com> \- SMS & IP Telephony API

------
__ingrid__
The Echo Nest (<http://the.echonest.com/>)

------
jaredsohn
Mashery would be another example.

Often companies that have a strong business case for developers using their
APIs will sponsor hackathons, so you could find more such companies by looking
at lists of hackathon sponsors.

------
rabidonrails
<http://phaxio.com>

------
Concours
<http://www.feedsapi.com> fits well in this category

------
shafqat
NewsCred (<http://www.newscred.com>)

------
rdegges
<https://www.opencnam.com/>

------
rcavezza
I think Kinvey fits into this category. Backend as a Service.

------
dtsingletary
Urban Airship. Parse.

------
richf
Twilio?

------
skram
Tropo

------
joeschindel
Zapier?

~~~
rhomboss
Love Zapier, but I'd say they're basically the opposite... They have a product
based almost exclusively on external APIs.

------
mdhayes
Pusher?

------
dawson
apiary.io

------
hisabness
janrain?

